# Owners Of '04-'08 F150, I Wanna Know:



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a 2007 F150 XLT. It doesn't have the big floor console like a Lariat or an XLT but it does have cupholders under the cigarette lighter socket that I always use. So, I cannot put the controller under there. I am looking at a P3 or a Prodigy and believe they both self level. I would like to put it either on top of the dash in the "center tray" or replace the cigarette lighter with a blank and cut out an opening for the brake controller and side it in my dash like a radio would. 
I wanna know where you guys put yours!! Pics would be nice. If I do mine in either spot I will take and post pics as well!!

Thanks!!

Russ


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

russlg said:


> I have a 2007 F150 XLT. It doesn't have the big floor console like a Lariat or an XLT but it does have cupholders under the cigarette lighter socket that I always use. So, I cannot put the controller under there. I am looking at a P3 or a Prodigy and believe they both self level. I would like to put it either on top of the dash in the "center tray" or replace the cigarette lighter with a blank and cut out an opening for the brake controller and side it in my dash like a radio would.
> I wanna know where you guys put yours!! Pics would be nice. If I do mine in either spot I will take and post pics as well!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...


Mine had a little bin just to the side of the cig lighter. I removed the bin (it snapped out), drilled a hole in the back, put the prodigy in the bin with wires connected and then re-installed. It was just above the cup holder that pops out, but didn't interfere. I'll try to find a pict.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I have a 2007 F150 XLT. It doesn't have the big floor console like a Lariat or an XLT but it does have cupholders under the cigarette lighter socket that I always use. So, I cannot put the controller under there. I am looking at a P3 or a Prodigy and believe they both self level. I would like to put it either on top of the dash in the "center tray" or replace the cigarette lighter with a blank and cut out an opening for the brake controller and side it in my dash like a radio would.
> I wanna know where you guys put yours!! Pics would be nice. If I do mine in either spot I will take and post pics as well!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...


Mine had a little bin just to the side of the cig lighter. I removed the bin (it snapped out), drilled a hole in the back, put the prodigy in the bin with wires connected and then re-installed. It was just above the cup holder that pops out, but didn't interfere. I'll try to find a pict.
[/quote]
A pic would be great. There is a cubby below my cup holder but can't use it when the cup holder is pulled out.


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Not sure if this helps as I do have a center console so I'm sure its different than yours. Here is a picture of my Prodigy and Edge Insight in my 2007 F150. If you look close you can also see my IPOD cable underneath the Prodigy. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

4fun_timers said:


> Not sure if this helps as I do have a center console so I'm sure its different than yours. Here is a picture of my Prodigy and Edge Insight in my 2007 F150. If you look close you can also see my IPOD cable underneath the Prodigy. Hope this is of some help.


 I want to put it in the bin above yours. My cupholder is where your prodigy is... I work in parts for a Ford dealer, I should be able to buy that piece as a plain unit from an XL truck... It looks like, from yours, that there is plenty of depth to fit the controller. Thanks for the pic..


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

There is plenty of depth in that area. I just had it open a few weeks back to add my IPOD kit and the only thing below the radio is the factory satellite box. I installed the IPOD kit just above the tray that my Prodigy is in. Send some pics when your done. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We haven't found a good place to put our Prodigy brake controller. Since we have been seasonal we haven't towed it. We are due to get a new truck in the Fall. So we are going to wait and install the Prodigy controller then since we will buying this next truck.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

russlg said:


> Not sure if this helps as I do have a center console so I'm sure its different than yours. Here is a picture of my Prodigy and Edge Insight in my 2007 F150. If you look close you can also see my IPOD cable underneath the Prodigy. Hope this is of some help.


 I want to put it in the bin above yours. My cupholder is where your prodigy is... I work in parts for a Ford dealer, I should be able to buy that piece as a plain unit from an XL truck... It looks like, from yours, that there is plenty of depth to fit the controller. Thanks for the pic..
[/quote]

Before trading up last year, I too towed with an 07 F-150 and here's what I did.
See the panel below the steering wheel







It's held in place by 2 or 3 screws underneath and tabs at the top. Once removed you will see the metal frame holding the dash together. With that I took a piece of mild steel 1/8 x 1' and formed it into something that resembled a *Z *kinda straitened at the corners









After determining the correct length for the ends and the depth required for clearance I formed the correct angles needed. Once finished I pre drilled the holes for mounting the bracket to the dash and the prodigy to the bracket and painted it (optional)

Next I attached the controller to the bracket and held it in place to find the best position for operating the controls while driving then marked the mounting holes on the dash frame. Attached it with small sheet metal screws and reinstalled the panel. The finished project now placed the controller in the space just under the selector switch with the edge of the bracket nicely routed between the panel gap. I then finished it off by spiral wrapping all the wires and routed them under the dash nice and neat.









Sorry that I don't have any photos







and I hope this help's

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Darj said:


> We haven't found a good place to put our Prodigy brake controller. Since we have been seasonal we haven't towed it. We are due to get a new truck in the Fall. So we are going to wait and install the Prodigy controller then since we will buying this next truck.


For the new truck, forget the prodigy and get the integrated brake controller!!!









Jim,

Upon reviewing photos of the 06 dash (can't find any of my truck), my mind has begun to work. The cubby I installed it in was below the cup holder. With the cup holder all of the way out, it worked with the prodigy, however it did block the view of it. I usually used the cup holders in the fold down seatback for my beverages.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Nathan,

My Dh is hoping we end up with a brand spankin' new one vs. buying an older Powerstroke.

So the new truck might just be new to us and not exactly "new". We'll see.

The gov't thing for an '09 vehicle gives us a little more incentive.

For now, we are keeping the Prodigy just in case!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Darj said:


> Nathan,
> 
> My Dh is hoping we end up with a brand spankin' new one vs. buying an older Powerstroke.
> 
> ...


Be careful. I don't think the government thing applies to 3/4 and 1 ton vehicles.

As for a used powerstroke, when I looked, most had the brake controllers in them.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We had not heard that about the gov't incentive. Thanks for the info. We will be seriously looking around this summer, just trying to decide.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I ordered a prodigy off e-bay. should be here next week and I will take photo's of how I mount it... Hopefully will have a TT to hook it to...


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Got my P-3 today. I should have it installed by the weekend and I will take pics!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

russlg said:


> I have a 2007 F150 XLT. It doesn't have the big floor console like a Lariat or an XLT but it does have cupholders under the cigarette lighter socket that I always use. So, I cannot put the controller under there. I am looking at a P3 or a Prodigy and believe they both self level. I would like to put it either on top of the dash in the "center tray" or replace the cigarette lighter with a blank and cut out an opening for the brake controller and side it in my dash like a radio would.
> I wanna know where you guys put yours!! Pics would be nice. If I do mine in either spot I will take and post pics as well!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...


I put the P3 in the center tray on top of my dash. I use a soft cloth to protect it from the sun. Was a very easy install and is easy to see and use. I just need an Outback now!!

The P3:


The P3 Protected:


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks Good!


----------

